# Panko Crusted Catfish with Pappadeaux's Yvette Sauce



## Cooksie (Apr 13, 2009)

Here is the link for the sauce. I did it my way, but basically used some of everything except the cheese. We liked it!
pappadeaux restaurant yvette recipe | restaurant recipes


----------



## Chicks (Apr 13, 2009)

What a pretty and tasty looking plate !!
C


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you, Chicks!


----------



## Chicks (Apr 14, 2009)

You are welcome, we love cat fish, having it blackened tonight !!!
C


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 14, 2009)

I love blackened fish also.  I would love for you to share your recipe.  And....I love pictures .


----------

